# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  RCD2 Tool 0.0.4.7 - MC9S12 & HC series supported

## gsm4maroc

*RCD2 Tool 0.0.4.7 - MC9S12 & HC series supported  We are glad to present next update, this time covering Motorola chips.
MC9S12 series supported: 
- MC9S12A256B, MC9S12A512
- MC9S12DG128, MC9S12DG256B, MC9S12DG256C
- MC9S12DJ128, MC9S12DJ256B, MC9S12DJ256C, MC9S12DJ512
- MC9S12DP512
- MC9S12DT128, MC9S12DT256B, MC9S12DT256C, MC9S12DT512
- MC9S12H128, MC9S12H256  Supported functions:
- Finding and checking crystal oscillator frequency
- Read eeprom
- Erase eeprom
- Write eeprom
- Supported devices might be based on XTAL frequency up to 16 MHZ 
Connection needs only 2 wires ! BKGD and GND, no need to attach Reset signal.
Unique solution for these chips.
Connection procedure, Clip pinout you can find in Programmer bookmark after choosing desired model. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Let us remind you, we had already made support of other microcontrollers like:  - 68HC05B16, 68HC05B32, 68HC05B6, 68HC05B8, 68HC05X16, 68HC05X32
- 68HC11A8, 68HC11E20, 68HC11E9, 68HC11EA9
- 68HC11F1, 68HC11K4, 68HC11KA2, 68HC11KA4, 68HC11KS2, 68HC11KW1
- 68HC11L6, 68HC11P2, 68HC11PA8, 68HC11PH8
- 68HC705B16, 68HC705B32, 68HC705X32
- 68HC711E20, 68HC711E9, 68HC711EA9, 68HC711K4, 68HC711KA2, 68HC711KA4
- 68HC711KS2, 68HC711L6, 68HC711P2, 68HC711PA8, 68HC711PB8, 68HC711PH8 
You can see general pinout inside tool, short de******ions on Clip LCD on every models from Programmer bookmark too. 
Please be patient while running this update, it will change your Clip firmware too.
More details and examples you can see there:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
How to update? Run rcd2.exe to get autoupdate or download installer:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Best Regards Martech Team
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا اخى تم نسخة لاخر الاخبار مثبت لفترة
تحياتى

----------

